# Netzteil wie absichern?



## oliversps (2 Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Netzteil Eingangsspannung 230V, Ausgangsspannung 24V, Ausgangsstrom 4,2A

*Frage: Mit welchem Sicherungsautomaten (Kategorie und Amperezahl) muss ich mein Netzteil Primärseitigt absichern?

*Über eine Antwort mit kurzer Erklärung würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## santacrews (2 Januar 2018)

Wenn Du vom "Sicherungsautomat" zum Netzteil mit einem 10mm² gehst, dann nimm einen 50A "Sicherungsautomat".
Bei nem 120mm² würde ich mit 200A absichern.

Nimmst Du ein 1,5mm² so nimm einen 16A.

Dein "Sicherungsautomat" ist eigentlich ein Leitungsschutzschalter und schützt (wer hätte das gedacht) die Leitung! Nicht das Netzteil.


----------



## oliversps (2 Januar 2018)

Hallo Santacrews,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Genau, ich möchte eine 1,5mm² Leitung verwenden.
Wie errechnet sich in diesem Fall denn der Leitungsschutzschalter von 16A und welche Charakteristik wäre hier angemessen?


----------



## MSB (2 Januar 2018)

oliversps schrieb:


> *Frage: Mit welchem Sicherungsautomaten (Kategorie und Amperezahl) muss ich mein Netzteil Primärseitigt absichern?*


Ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
Man schaut ins Datenblatt/Handbuch des Netzteiles, da steht das drin ... also i.d.R sowas wie empfohlene / mindest / maximale Absicherung, i.d.R. werden auch Aussagen  zur Charakteristik getroffen, da Schaltnetzteile sehr häufig einen ziemlich großen Peak im Einschaltmoment haben. (Meistens C-Charakteristik)


----------



## santacrews (2 Januar 2018)

oliversps schrieb:


> Hallo Santacrews,
> 
> danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Genau, ich möchte eine 1,5mm² Leitung verwenden.
> Wie errechnet sich in diesem Fall denn der Leitungsschutzschalter von 16A und welche Charakteristik wäre hier angemessen?



Also berechnen würde ich hier gar nichts. Das macht man zum Spaß im Studium, mehr nicht. Danach bedient man sich anhand von Tabellen. Dort gibt es Querschnitt, Verlegeart und Länge und danach kann man sich dann die maximale Absicherung raus suchen. Einfach mal bei google eintippen.
Die Charakteristik wäre mir bei einem Netzteil mit 100W ziemlich egal. Nimm B. Das ist der absolute standard, den man für kleines Geld bekommt. Z löst schneller aus als B. C D etwas langsamer (verwendet man gerne für Maschinen mit hohen Anlaufströmen). Die Buchstaben sagen etwas über den Faktor bezüglich der nenn Stromstärke aus. 
Wenn z.B. ein B5 beim Einschalten raus fliegt, dann kannst Du Dir entweder mit einem C5 oder aber auch mit einem B10 behelfen. 
Wäre beides erlaubt, wenn Du ein 1,5mm² verlegst.


----------



## weißnix_ (2 Januar 2018)

Um die Gerätezuleitung abzusichern und einen gewissen Gerätegrundschutz zu erreichen: aus dem Bauch C4 oder C6
Um das Netzteil noch ein bisserl besser zu schützen: Motorschutzschalter ~ 1,6A (PKZM0-1,6).
Ist es einfach nur ein Trafo dann die T-Variante des PKZM.


----------



## postman78 (15 Januar 2018)

MSB hat recht! Bei den meisten Industrie-PSU ist man gut beraten das Handbuch zu lesen und die Herstellerangaben - soweit zulässig - umzusetzen. Der In-rush ist je nach Hersteller und Modell sehr unterschiedlich; auch wenn die abhängig von der Verkabelung gewählte Absicherung korrekt ist, so können vor allem B-Automaten schon mal auslösen. Teilweise empfiehlt es sich einen Motorschutzschalter anstelle von Sicherungsautomaten zu verwenden.


----------



## Astranase (15 Januar 2018)

oliversps schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Netzteil Eingangsspannung 230V, Ausgangsspannung 24V, Ausgangsstrom 4,2A
> 
> ...


Das gibt der Hersteller vor. Aber mit einen C6 oder C10 Automaten sollte das schon gehen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------

